# General > Birdwatching >  What are they doing?

## badger

Why do the rooks (crows?) do a daily migration east to west and back?  I see them in what looks like hundreds, but probably isn't, flying past the window and then back later parallel with the north coast.  Where are they going and why?

----------


## r.rackstraw

The rooks will be flying from their roost to the area they are feeding in - probably stubble fields - and then making the return journey to their roost.

----------

